# anyone found a nice twin baby record book?



## Dancingkaty1

im 28 weeks and expecting boy /girl twinnies :) 

i have been looking for a baby record book that is suitable for twins but dont seem to finding anything :(

xx


----------



## Laura2919

I couldnt find one.. I just bought one and just filled it in for both


----------



## Twinminator

I've got 17mth old twins and there was nothing like that when mine were born. My mum got me two identical books for them, but with looking after them etc, they never made it out of the cellophane...!!!!!!!!!! Got plenty of photos and camcorder footage of their first yr though, and late at night would write them letters which often contained dates that they did things. Have kept all that in a time capsule tin. That worked better for me as you can add to it as and when you like with whatever you like :)


----------



## chetnaz

Yes I found one! There's one called Twice upon a time which is a story book and record book combined. It tells the story of how mummy and daddy wanted a baby and got two little bundles of joy instead of one and has spaces for you to fill out such as how you felt when you heard that it was twins, what type of names you were thinking of, how much he/she weighed, how much his/her twin weighed etc. Its really sweet. You will still need two and they were about 12.99 each if i remember correctly. I ordered it off amazon.com and also twinsuk.co.uk (i think thats the website) also sells it.


----------



## Laura2919

Ooooo I wish I had seen that when they were born... Sounds sweet...


----------

